# Freshwater stingray gives birth



## dottyback (Jun 2, 2009)

After a gestation of almost 130 days my female stingray gave birth to 3 pups (2 others where still born). They are like guinea pigs and fully independent at birth.8)


----------



## JasonL (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice one, did you see it happen?


----------



## Lewy (Jun 2, 2009)

That's cool!!! I don't know you could keep stingrays You would hope that's one huge tank hey


----------



## zoolander (Jun 2, 2009)

motoro hybrid, or reticulus type?

fantastic breeding them, worth some good coin too.


----------



## mark83 (Jun 2, 2009)

awesome. congrats


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 2, 2009)

wow unusual pets...what are they like to keep? difficult ?..as was said how big is the tank ?


----------



## dottyback (Jun 2, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Nice one, did you see it happen?


 
Unfortunatly i did not see it happen, it must of happened early morning.




> That's cool!!! I don't know you could keep stingrays You would hope that's one huge tank hey


The tank i keep them in is 1400L, its a 8x30x30, 




> motoro hybrid, or reticulus type?
> 
> fantastic breeding them, worth some good coin too.


there are only 2 types of FW stingrays that i know in australia motoro's and these are teacups or reticulated. There are a few bieng bred in Australia now so the price has dropped.



> wow unusual pets...what are they like to keep? difficult ?..as was said how big is the tank ?


 Very easy to look after all that is required is a big tank, a heated pond would work aswell, good water chemistry like most tropical fish and excellent nutrition. they are a scavenger not so much a predator. I feed them a staple of earthworms, whitebait and mussles and a few feeder goldfish every now and then.


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 2, 2009)

They are certaintly a different pet to keep,awesome stuff with the babies,what are these worth dottyback...


----------



## dottyback (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks mate. $2000 a pair for pups is about the going rate. Motoro's fetch a little more.


----------



## Radar (Jun 2, 2009)

That's amazing. Where abouts are the freshwater varieties found? Similar river systems to the freshwater sawfish?
Just to clarify...that's 8ft by 30 inches by 30 inches? Not 8ft by 30ft by 30ft........


----------



## dottyback (Jun 2, 2009)

Originally they are found in the Amazon. They have been in Australia for some time pre 1980's. tank is 30 inches high and wide.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 2, 2009)

Australia also has a native freshwater stingray, though it isn't so small and is quite rare, found throught asia and some of the rivers in Northern Australia, though the or some of the Asian ones are most probably different sub species.


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 2, 2009)

Congrats , alto if any shops have freshwater rays up here the DPI cut their tails off


----------



## JasonL (Jun 2, 2009)

Scleropages said:


> Congrats , alto if any shops have freshwater rays up here the DPI cut their tails off



Really? and how is this done? that is a really backwards thing to do IMO, either ban the sale of them or leave them be...


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 2, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Really? and how is this done? that is a really backwards thing to do IMO, either ban the sale of them or leave them be...


 
Yup .you would have to ask them , same thing has happend in perth as well.
It has alot to do with 90% of them being smuggled in on the back market I guess , still no excuse.


----------



## funcouple (Jun 2, 2009)

How cool congrates hope they have many more in the furture.


----------



## keeper (Jun 2, 2009)

Thats pretty cool what is the average number of pups for them? i want one now. And also what is their average lifespan in captivity?


----------



## dottyback (Jun 2, 2009)

average is about 6. They live for around 10 years, perhaps longer.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Jun 2, 2009)

dottyback said:


> The tank i keep them in is 1400L, its a 8x30x30,


 

wow, thats a big tank!!
how much would a tank like that cost??


----------



## herpkeeper (Jun 2, 2009)

awesome stuff, well done !


----------



## keeper (Jun 2, 2009)

cool thanks for that they are awesome


----------



## eamonn (Jun 2, 2009)

I want some. lol
If only i had some money.


----------



## Stranger (Jun 2, 2009)

Not the Average Pet.


----------



## keeper (Jun 2, 2009)

One last question hoiw often do they breed?


----------



## dottyback (Jun 2, 2009)

barbed_wire_dove said:


> wow, thats a big tank!!
> how much would a tank like that cost??


 
Its 12mm glass all around. cost around 3k plus 2k worth of filtraion.

Gestation is around 130 days, he mates with her a few days after she has given birth so basically 2 litters per year.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 2, 2009)

dottyback said:


> Its 12mm glass all around. cost around 3k plus 2k worth of filtraion.
> 
> Gestation is around 130 days, he mates with her a few days after she has given birth so basically 2 litters per year.



Cost much in upkeep? food etc?


----------



## dottyback (Jun 3, 2009)

About $15 per week for food. Its the electricity thats the killer! Heater is 500 watts.


----------



## chrisso81 (Jun 3, 2009)

Have you spread the word through the fish forums? Can't say I've heard of too many people breeding them, well done! I also just noticed you're selling a pair? If you haven't already sold/swapped you could make your money off the fish forums then buy the snakes you're after.


----------



## mckellar007 (Jun 3, 2009)

wow, those things are awsome!! congrats!! i would love a pair!! but no money and no knowledge probably wouldnt be a good idea, maybe in the future! how old are yours? is this their first time breeding? is there any limit on tank size? as in can it be too big? and could you house a group of them together?(like 5 or 6?)


----------



## JasonL (Jun 3, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> is there any limit on tank size? as in can it be too big? and could you house a group of them together?(like 5 or 6?)



The only limit to tank size is dollar$, heating costs arn't cheap...


----------



## smacktart (Jun 3, 2009)

congrats man they look awesome


----------



## danielmark (Jun 19, 2009)

*Freshwater stingrays for sale*

Are you selling the adults or babies?


----------

